# Spouse W/O Ring



## JMAN777 (Dec 4, 2009)

For a while my spouse began to not wear her ring after things began to escalate but still wore her engagement band. As things began to spiral down a little further she does not wear either ring. For more context about my situation please see my post in the Anxiety and Depression section. Basically, it's hard for me to swallow as I've been accomodating and seems very extreme given the issues we've been having (disagreement over future goals). I feel like it's very hurtful for someone do that just because they are upset as it is a pretty significant act. All in all, she has been having a lot of resentment and when I confront her about it she says she is confused. I am just curious how others would interpret someone not wearing their ring and going out all night and coming back the next day every weekend.


----------



## lastinline (Jul 21, 2009)

*I am just curious how others would interpret someone not wearing their ring and going out all night and coming back the next day every weekend. *


I would interpret it badly...same as you. LIL


----------



## whyminvrsatsfd (Nov 28, 2009)

First of all, I know the pain you are feeling and I know it hurts and you just want everything to be the way it used to...etc. But if you are refusing to believe she's cheating, then youre in denial. And if she's not cheating, she's looking to. Women do not ditch their rings unless they have emotionally detached. Even after separating most women will still wear their rings if theyre not ready to move on or be asked out to divert guys. Good luck. And remember you are desperate for her to stay and love you again and youll wear rose colored glasses.


----------



## JMAN777 (Dec 4, 2009)

Thank you for your perspectives. I was afraid it would be something along these lines. I'm wondering if there is any hope or if this usually is a sign for the most part that things are ending. I've had family tell me to not tolerate that and move out if things don't change but it's obviously extremely difficult with the emotional element in play, although I don't think this is sustainable in either case.


----------



## justgluit (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi,
I read your post. My heart goes out to both you and your wife. You're in a pretty tough spot and have some difficult days ahead of you. 
There's not much you can do for her right now, but there's something you can do for you. You'll have to respect yourself enough to do what you need to do for you. I'm not implying that you should think about divorce, I'm simply saying that you can CHOOSE your battles. Right now your energies would be better spent on you. Take this situation off your "things to do list" and place your energies towards something that's doable before it drains what's left of you. This will work in your favor regardless of the outcome. Hang in there!


----------



## tryingtocope24 (Sep 27, 2009)

A couple years ago my wife wanted a new wedding ring she never really liked the one she had and wanted to get new ones. I only wore my ring for a year or so befroe it was so beat up it looked terrible. She wore her ring for 23 and a half years and then the h.s. class ring went on ( she say because it was irritating her finger ). Well now we are farther apart then ever and don't thing we will ever get back. I did save the money for the ring she wanted but she does not want it now. Actions speak louder than words.
Good Luck


----------



## JMAN777 (Dec 4, 2009)

My spouse put her ring back on after I confronted her and discussed my feelings. We'll see how long it lasts. At least it's a step in the right direction. Probably doesn't help the underlying issues though.


----------



## Loving Husband (Aug 3, 2009)

I have found that a lot of women take it off when they are disconnected from the marriage. It's a sybol of not being together. My wife did it during our situation and now wears it everyday. She partly was mad cause I never wore my band. I guess she was thinking I was not part of this marriage either when It wasn't the case. The first ring I out grew. Was a diamond cut band and couldn't be increased and the second she got me had diamonds and one stone was loose so I took it off. Now I am wearing it again as she told me not to worry about the stone..


----------



## JMAN777 (Dec 4, 2009)

Glad to hear that things improved in your case. Thanks for the insight.


----------

